# Travelers spinning wheel



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://duluth.craigslist.org/art/1875340850.html
$150, saw this on Duluth MN craigs list but i believe the wheel is just over the bridge in Wiss....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yep says it is in Superior, Wi. Is that a Traveller? Says it disassembles easily for travel.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

this has only single treadle. does that mean it is single drive? or just older?


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

If it is a traveller it is the older model. The ashford website has somewhere to see a picture gallery of the different models over the years.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Single treadle is just that single treadle. That has nothing to do with the drive band, single or double. It also had nothing to do with age, well it could but I believe Ashford sells their wheels with the choice of single or double treadle.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> Single treadle is just that single treadle. That has nothing to do with the drive band, single or double. It also had nothing to do with age, well it could but I believe Ashford sells their wheels with the choice of single or double treadle.


I recently purchased my traveller new and had the option of single or double treadle, and single or double drive, but then I have also read that you have to look around for a single treadle because they are older stock, I think this may be where you are getting this from. The reason I say it is not the most recent of models is where the upright is located. I know at least mid 90's to present they are not centered.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

looks like this wheel is coming home to me. just payed for it 
now i have a wheel that is going with me to the spinning retreat in may next year. so excited


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i had no clue and since the add said travelers i assumed she was an ashford wheel.
i just called her and she (seller) said there was no sign or numbers on this wheel that she was aware off but said she did not look. 
she assured me it is in fine working order.  i just hope i will get some additional bobbins somewhere as it only comes with two.
do you have a picture of an earl oman wheel? are they still produced?


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

in case this is indeed an earl orman wheel, do you have a contact addy for parts? or what kind of bobbins do you use for yours?


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

Get a good ball winder, and it can take the place of many bobbins.....


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

That is definitely NOT an Ashford. It IS beautiful though! Congrats!!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i got my little wheel today. it was made in 1994 by william james sutherland from superior wisconsin.
now i would love to know if there is a way to get some bobbins. it came with two but one is damaged.
it spins, just needed a new drive band.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Woo Hoo!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yay!! How did you find out her maker??


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

it was signed on the bottom and i could do a search 
now i need to find a place to get two or three extra bobbins. 
btw. single treadle is so very different then double treadle. took me a while to figure that out. 
she also makes more noise than my other one. 
i think the best part really is that it is a working girl and not just a deco piece )


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

susanne said:


> i got my little wheel today. it was made in 1994 by william james sutherland from superior wisconsin.
> now i would love to know if there is a way to get some bobbins. it came with two but one is damaged.
> it spins, just needed a new drive band.


There is someone on etsy that makes custom bobbins depending on how bad the broken one is he may be able to work from it. will try to find the name again.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

thank you, i appreciate it


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

here is a better picture from the new (old) wheel









it is much heavier then the kromski and not sure if i would call it travelers wheel. but it spinns very nice )


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Very pretty all shined up!

A 'castle' or 'upright' wheel is the proper generic name for it. The 'Traveler' is Ashford's version of the castle wheel.

How does she spin?


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i still have to get used to her as she spins very different then my other wheel.
beeing single treadle makes a lot of difference.
still need to figure out tension and where to oil.
i was veryhappy when i saw that she is a working girl and not just a deco piece. only thing she needed was a drive band. btw. she is a double drive wheel. will start spinning for some mittens very soon.:buds:


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

That's a beautiful wheel. 
All the more lovely because it works!

Have a joyful day!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i wish i could find others. yes i read that he died in april. this was how i found out who the maker was. so sad  i hoped for something different. this makes her so much more valuable to me. she is a true art wotk with all the wood turning and brass on the wheel.


----------

